

An Homage to Preloaders - ed
http://www.prettyloaded.com/

======
jimm
Mesmerizing. I must have watched for five minutes.

~~~
dcurtis
Yeah, there's something about watching a progress bar get to 100% that is very
satisfying.

------
markbao
These are all really good. They're all created by the same agency, too.
<http://www.bigspaceship.com/>

Looks like a pretty solid agency.

~~~
dcurtis
Many agencies are represented, not just bigspaceship.

~~~
markbao
Oh, strange. I looked through a lot of them, and they were all bigspaceship.

------
apollo
This is ridiculous.. it just keeps loading and loading

~~~
bprater
That why it's always good to give humans a reference. We have some kind of
completeness gene.

It's why we sit through commercials on a program we don't really like --
because they broke to commercial with an unanswered question.

Preloader #5 out of #800. Movie rating: 3 out of 5 stars. Game review: 8 out
of 10 stars. Database: 153 records out of 9355.

------
swombat
Some of those preloaders are real works of art!

------
misterbwong
Beautiful. I wish had the artistic skill to do some of that. My favorite one
had to be the Old School Movie loader.

------
bemmu
Best preloader ever was for a C64 game. You could play a very good
implementation of Space Invaders while the real game loaded. I think the real
game wasn't as good as the loader.

------
est
Loading preloader, please wait...

------
robfitz
this just derailed our whole office. i like that sweet cowboy one.

------
jayair
Good find.

------
alaskamiller
<3 bigspaceship

